# Can Andy Murray win the Australian Open



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are high hopes that Andy Murray will do well in the Australian Open but how many expats will turn up to support the young Scotsman?

There is no doubt that the expat support around the world does give a lift to sports stars - come on Andy, you can do it!


----------

